# Tag Heuer Connected Modular 45 - Sapphire Screen quality



## Marcus Wong (Jul 15, 2017)

I bought the Connected Modular 45 on Jul 2, 17 during my travel in Japan. I unboxing it after I back Hong Kong on Jul 3. Unfortunately I found there is scratch on the sapphire screen that I didn't noticed when I bought it. It is unbelievable that there can be a scratch mark on a sapphire screen which I never seen and having on my several watches in different brands that with sapphire screen.

I report the situation to Tag Heuer service center on Jul 4 and they asked me to drop off the watch in their shop to send back for inspection. Several days later, the shop replied that there is nothing Tag Heuer can do while the screen is part of cosmetic which is not under warranty. Also, Tag Heuer is not able to change the screen because this is a Smart Watch. The only solution is I can buy a new watch module at US$1400 that cost almost a new watch! I had been negotiated with Tag Heuer shop sales but they only having the same answer to me at all.

I do very disappoint on the service from Tag Heuer. First, it is almost not possible to make a scratch on a sapphire screen, which I never happened before either with Rolex or Seiko. Second, I found the same situation from a reviewer in YouTube got the same situation in March (



). Which means I am not the only one having the same situation. Third, I can't understand why Tag Heuer can't change the screen of this watch because it is Smart Watch but all other kind of electronics device with the display can??

It is really unacceptable that I bought a luxury watch which should be strongly scratch resistant but having the scratch and I reported within 2 days after I bought but can't get a reasonable service from Tag Heuer to fix the situation by either replacing the screen or replacing the watch unit.

So this means if anyone would like to buy this luxury Smart Watch at US$1650+, you have to accept the risk on no repairing can be applied if that very weak Sapphire Screen got a scratch and only can spend another US$1400 to buy a new watch module.


----------



## BadTrainDriver (Jul 7, 2006)

TTIWWOP


----------



## MswmSwmsW (Jun 25, 2017)

did you definitely remove the plastic from the screen?

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------

